# IoM Stickers



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Okay fellow TTourists, I'm in copycat mode here and it's time to commit to the stickers for the IoM trip.

There is no choice over size, colour or design. There will be two stickers, one 380mm x 150mm for the front and one 280mm x 110mm for the back. If you want them then they'll be as per Sean's design on page 17 of this thread: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=131181

It would be really good to have a full set of stickered TTs for the TTour. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

This is the list of those who have so far said that they want the stickers:

1 - V6 SRS
2 - VicTT
3 - Conlechi
4 - 04DTT
5 - Grahame Clayton
6 - B16TTC
7 - Redscouse
8 - John H
9 - Mighty Tee
10 - Les
11 - dickie
12 - blackers
13 - TTitan
14 - kevtoTTy (If I can) Yes I can
15 - Dobbsy Even managed one extra.

Unless I hear differently I will presume that all of you still want the stickers. Anyone else who wants the stickers will need to post to that effect or PM me.

As time is short and I don't have Paypal set up to receive payments, I am willing to buy the stickers and collect the money on the Island. Can be cash or cheque or on-line transfer to my PM'd bank details. That means you have to be sure you want them before ordering. If your name is on the above list and you say nothing or you post/PM me, you are committed.

I will visit the sign maker company next Tuesday after work so you have only until then to make your mind up. I'll be aiming to achieve £10 per pair but I'll still order them at £12 per pair. If it's any more than that I'll post back for review and confirmation before proceeding. I hope that sounds fair.

Brian


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

. 
Evening Brian,

I am still a yes for the stickers 

Thank you for organising the manufacture and sorting out the payment.
(email your bank details)

Thank you Sean for another excellent design [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers
James (blackers)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Brian,
I'm in 

Mark


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Still yes for me!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im still good for the stickers


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> Im still good for the stickers


Snap!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Mervyn


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Brian,

Count me in as confirmed for the stickers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'll sort you out with payment on the island if that is ok with you.

Shaping up to be a good trip.

Dec


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm still in Brian. I'll pay you on the island if that's okay, as I'll be flush with cash from everyone paying me for Polo shirts. 

By my rudimentary maths, that's 12 YES  , 3 NO  and 4 no comments :?: for the stickers.

Sean.


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes from me.

Grahame


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Gentlemens,

Tomorrow I'll do a quick check by phone to see if there are any late posters and then after work I'll be sorting out the production of 12 sets of stickers. 
I'll post up the final price.

Sean has suggested that I post (nearly) all the stickers to him so that you can apply then while waiting for the ferry. Seems a good idea to me.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

VicTT said:


> Sean has suggested that I post (nearly) all the stickers to him so that you can apply then while waiting for the ferry. Seems a good idea to me.


As long as the weather is good in Liverpool, we should be able to get most of the cars sorted if we are there early enough. That way we can arrive on the island in style. 8)

Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sean has suggested that I post (nearly) all the stickers to him so that you can apply then while waiting for the ferry. Seems a good idea to me.
> ...


I'll bring the quick detailer, microfibres, water blade and of course the tape measure :!: :lol:

We can get a production line going

Dec


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

04DTT said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > VicTT said:
> ...


I wasn't sure how we would manage without James and his Giant Water Blade. :lol: 

Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

As posted I've now placed the order for 12 pairs of stickers. The total cost is £117.30 so slightly under my target price.

Since I like round figures the cost to individuals will be £10 per pair and that will leave me £2.70 towards the postage.

They should be ready immediately after Easter.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> As posted I've now placed the order for 12 pairs of stickers. The total cost is £117.30 so slightly under my target price.
> 
> Since I like round figures the cost to individuals will be £10 per pair and that will leave me £2.70 towards the postage.
> 
> They should be ready immediately after Easter.


Good man Brian.

Looking forward to seeing the finished articles

Dec


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

VicTT said:


> As posted I've now placed the order for 12 pairs of stickers. The total cost is £117.30 so slightly under my target price.
> 
> Since I like round figures the cost to individuals will be £10 per pair and that will leave me £2.70 towards the postage.
> 
> They should be ready immediately after Easter.


Great, Thanks.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for sorting them out Brian 

are there designated positions for the stickers on our cars ?

Mark


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, good stuff Brian. Can't wait now.  


conlechi said:


> are there designated positions for the stickers on our cars ?
> 
> Mark


Normally we put them just above the valance on the back and on the leading edge of the bonnet. It's everyones own decision though. Dani had to get a little creative in France because of the other graphics on her cars bonnet.

Sean.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

If it is not to late -- I'll take a set of stickers.

Sorry I am late -- been skiing....


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TTitan said:


> If it is not to late -- I'll take a set of stickers.
> 
> Sorry I am late -- been skiing....


One extra set of stickers now added to the order. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for that!

TTitan


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I was just washing the TT and was wondering if the stickers are peel the back of stick on type or are they the decal stick on with water type ?

counting down the days 

Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The stickers are the peel the back type. However the usual way of applying them is to spray the paint area with water containing a very tiny amount of washing up liquid and then apply the sticker. The water allows the sticker to be moved into exactly the right position and then you just squeeze out the water and its stuck.

This technique gets more important with larger stickers and with the size we have its quite possible to apply them without using water - you just have to get them in the right place and straight first time.

How many days now?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

VicTT said:


> The stickers are the peel the back type. However the usual way of applying them is to spray the paint area with water containing a very tiny amount of washing up liquid and then apply the sticker. The water allows the sticker to be moved into exactly the right position and then you just squeeze out the water and its stuck.
> 
> This technique gets more important with larger stickers and with the size we have its quite possible to apply them without using water - you just have to get them in the right place and straight first time.
> 
> How many days now?


19 

Mark


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Bring it on!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've had the call from the sign company and the stickers have been printed. No time today to collect them so I'll do that next Tuesday.

For distribution of the stickers I'll do the following:

*blackers* - I'll post yours to you as you've already asked.

*kevtoTTy* - Glad to see you are joining the TTour but I fear you may be too late for a sticker; if you want one that is. If you want me to try for one extra pair of stickers then please let me know before next Tuesday.

*Everyone else* - I'll post the stickers to V6SRS so that they can be handed out and hopefully fitted while your waiting in the ferry queue.

I hope that's ok for everyone.

Sean - please pm your address for the stickers.

How many days now?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> I've had the call from the sign company and the stickers have been printed. No time today to collect them so I'll do that next Tuesday.
> 
> For distribution of the stickers I'll do the following:
> 
> ...


Good work Brian. 14 days and counting


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

VicTT said:


> I've had the call from the sign company and the stickers have been printed. No time today to collect them so I'll do that next Tuesday.
> 
> For distribution of the stickers I'll do the following:
> 
> ...


Wot no big ovals for the doors [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If you can try get me a set Brian it would be very much appreciated [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> If you can try get me a set Brian it would be very much appreciated [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I'll certainly try.

Please note that I've edited my last post - Hark wasn't on the list for ordering stickers.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I collected the stickers today and the majority, including a set for kevtoTTy, are on their way to Sean for delivery at Liverpool.

Dobbsy and blackers - yours will be delivered as per your PMs.

There will now be 15 cars with stickers.

Finally - I find that it is necessary to make a slight change to the price originally posted, so the stickers will now cost you £9.00 per pair. 

CoD or cheque on the island is ok; if you want to pay by bank transfer let me know and I'll PM some bank details.

How many days now?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent news Brian. Even better that they were cheaper than originally thought. 8) 
Put up a picture as soon as yours are applied.

Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats great Brian. Looking forward to seeing them in the flesh. Only 10 more days to go


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Stickers arrived at my house yesterday. Colour wasn't quite what I was going for. :?

They still look good, hopefully get them applied after I get back from Waks tomorrow. 

1 week from today we will be somewhere between Liverpool and Douglas. 8)

Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> Colour wasn't quite what I was going for. :?
> 
> Sean.


Knew you'd say that.  Must have lost something in the printing process so apologies for that.  
If I get any more done at the same place I'll get a sample printed first.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Stickers just arrived in Edinburgh [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Will apply and post pictures mid week


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Here you go; quick clean and a bit of stickering today:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Brian,
will we need to bring some cleaning stuff to clean the panel before applying the stickers ?

My car will have a good clean before i set off but will be at the least grubby by the time i get to Liverpool depending on the weather etc

Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, some cleaning of the panel will be required before applying the stickers.

Dec has posted that he'll bring some QD, cloths etc; I expect Sean will too.

I'll do the same and bring quick detailer, MF cloths, soapy water etc.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Here you go; quick clean and a bit of stickering today:


Brian,

Stickers look well

I'll have the quick detailer, cloths and water blade with me as well.

Dec


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Although the colour wasn't what I intended, I have to put my hand up for the problem with the white edges around the stickers. I completely forgot to trim the picture down before sending it off to Brian.
We'll have scissors with us so people can make a decision whether or not to remove the white bits prior to applying the stickers. Silver cars will probably get away with it, but all others will probably have to trim them. I did the bottom and side of the small one in a guillotine, but the front one is too big, so had to resort to scissors.

Lesson learned for next time. 

Sean.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Yes, some cleaning of the panel will be required before applying the stickers.
> 
> Dec has posted that he'll bring some QD, cloths etc; I expect Sean will too.
> 
> I'll do the same and bring quick detailer, MF cloths, soapy water etc.


Nice one 

Mark


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Applied the stickers today.

After a very assisted clean, rinse, clay, wash rinse, clean with buffer, wax, buffed and waxed again.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Stickers look ok to me.... might need someone to stick mine on...... knowing me they will either go on skee-wiff or upside down :lol:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

blackers said:


> Applied the stickers today.
> 
> After a very assisted clean, rinse, clay, wash rinse, clean with buffer, wax, buffed and waxed again.


James, looks like you left the little white border on. Do they look okay on the silver?
I've trimmed mine as I thought they wouldn't look too good on the dark blue.

















Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

yes the border is still on, i think it looks alright 

unhappily the postman had crushed the tube so the sticker itself was a tat wrinkled :?

let me know what you think on friday


----------

